# Internal Spay Stitches not Dissolving



## Mommy2Laci (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Laci was spayed a little over two months ago. She had a reaction to her external stitch and had to have the antibiotic shot about 10 days post spay. The shot was great and worked immediately. Her external stitch ended up falling out about two weeks ago in the bath. Everything looked fine.

Laci still has a bump underneath the skin that seems like it was a stitch. I took her to the vet and he said she is having another reaction to her internal stitch since it has not dissolved yet. Ugh! So I have two option:

A. Give Laci a month long course of steroids to get it to dissolve.
B. Wait it out and it will eventually dissolve in a year.

The stitch doesn't seem to bother Laci. Has this happened to anyone else? What did you do? Steroids or wait it out?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi was allergic to her internal stitches & they would resurface every 4-6 months & infect. After a year plus we finally had to redo the surgery as it just would not heal up completely. They used a different stitch & she finally healed w/no more infections. We did not consider steroids. If she isn't allergic I would just wait it out. JMHO


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Tweety had an internal stitch that was resurfacing also. We kept going back every few weeks when it would bother her. Vet gave me a cream to apply a few times a day when it flared up and would be inflamed. I could see the tip of the stitch and just wanted it removed, but the Vet said better to let it eventually dissolve. The cream/antibiotic helped immediately to reduce the swelling and after a few days of the cream and her wearing the 
'cone of shame' it finally healed.

I can't remember how long it took, but I remember being quite a few months after her spay. it wasn't until I became really regimented with having her wear the cone and reapplying the topical every few hours that it finally healed

Tweet had the bump a little after that, but it finally has gone away. I would wait if Laci is not bothered by it, but I always lean against meds or procedures if at all possible.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Usually if its just one or two knots, let them be and they'll work their way to the surface. If its infected that can be another story. I don't know why anyone would use steroids to try to dissolve it.


----------

